
The Owner of World’s Largest Coffee Cup Lid Collection on Consumerism and Design - prostoalex
http://dailycoffeenews.com/2015/02/05/the-owner-of-worlds-largest-coffee-cup-lid-collection-on-consumerism-and-design/
======
pontifier
This makes me want to design a coffee cup lid... I could never drink my coffee
fast enough because it was too hot, then I found a technique that let me drink
very hot coffee very fast without burning my mouth. I should incorporate that
method into a new lid.

